# Dairy Goat Art



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

We're moving to a smaller house and I've just plain got to get some things cleared out. Most of my art is in a gallery in NY, but I have a few items still here that I just won't have the room to bring along with us. They are priced to sell.

Oil painting on canvas 15" x 19" of a Nubian buck. Professionally framed. Most of my work this size goes for $700 - 900, but I will take $200 (just the framing costs nearly that much).









10" Alpine dairy goat plate. Food safe glazes. $30


----------



## corgibreeder (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you still have the plate?
How much for shipping to 37321?


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

corgibreeder said:


> Do you still have the plate?
> How much for shipping to 37321?


 Sorry, it has been pretty hectic around here and I missed your comment. I sent you a PM in case you don't check back here.

Looks to be $8 to ship by USPS.

Trailrider - thank you!


----------

